# What Passes For Art In Democrat Circles



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2017)

Very sick people are amazed.

The Powerful Reason Why This Artist Has Been Saving His Urine For The Last 200 Days


----------



## Gracie (Sep 17, 2017)

gross


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 17, 2017)

Usually left wingers are very low class creepy cretins


----------



## gipper (Sep 17, 2017)

Hope he drinks it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 18, 2017)

Saving bodily waste is very common among the mentally ill.   Hoarders save not only bottles of urine but their own feces.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2017)

This prompts me to wonder about the brain of trans!


----------

